# MAC - Tropical Taboo - July 2013



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Place all your *MAC Tropical Taboo Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

 

​ 
 	Check out Tropical Taboo discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)

Mineralizes eyeshadows  T-B Cha-Cha-Cha (not unusal but very nice esp finish), Bossa Blue (Bossa Brown), Tropica (beautiful and dainty, flattering), Caribbean (fell back in love),  Dare to Bare ( least impressive to me), Time to Tango (has the most glitter)  My Top Picks Caribbean Tropica Cha Cha Cha ( may wait for CCOs)


----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)

Top L-R, Exotic Ember, Midnight Mambo, Lust


----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)

closer views of the shadows and I am done!!!


----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Debbs (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybelline Mirrored Plum vs Narcisuss


----------



## cheluck (Jun 25, 2013)

Left to right Simmer, Exotic Ember, Sweet Samba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lust, Rio, Adored


----------



## IHughes (Jun 26, 2013)

Lady at Play is a gorgeous summery colour! I bought it a little before Tropical Taboo was released!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2013)

Adored  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  131 vs 159


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jun 26, 2013)

Adored in direct sunlight outside





  	Indoors




  	Swatched outside  (From L-R: Blended together, Coral shade, Beige shade)




  	Rio in direct sunlight





  	Indoors




  	Swatched outside - (FromL-R: Blended Together, Bronze, Pink although mine didn't have much of pink. Boooo!)




  	Lust in direct sunlight




  	Indoors




  	Swatched outside (From L-R: Blended together, Cranberry shade, Dusty Pink shade)




  	From L-R: Rio, Lust, Adored


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jun 26, 2013)

Simmer in direct sunlight




  	Swatched outside (L-R, Blended together, Berry alone, Peach alone)





  	Swatched inside




  	Sweet Samba outside




  	Swatched outside (From L-R, Blended together, Fuchsia, Tan)




  	Indoors





  	L-R: SS, Simmer


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jun 26, 2013)

Tropica




  	Bossa Blue




  	L-R: Tropica all blended together, Lavender shade, Blue shade, BB blue, Taupe-y Brown, blended together)


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 27, 2013)

Simmer, Sweet Samba, EE, Tropica, Time To Tango
 



 	Show Orchid, MM, FMP


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rio Lust Adored
 



 



 	Had to throw this one in lol


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jun 27, 2013)

Adored, t-b: blended, beige part, coral part


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 27, 2013)

Fever Isle CSG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fever Isle CSG w/ Ablaze l/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Narcissus CSG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Narcissus CSG w/ Heroine l/l


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Copperhead (Jun 28, 2013)

Lip Pencils... L to R.... NYX Purple Rain, MAC Magenta, MAC Heroine. All very similar. I'll be set for a long time on pencils in this shade. 





  	That blue liner at the top is Sephora's 12HR Contour Eye Pencil in My Boyfriend's Jeans.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 28, 2013)

Rio,Lust and EE(swatched single orange,brown and combined) picture taken outside.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 28, 2013)

Simmer,EE and SS all swatched single colors and combined. Picture taken inside.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 28, 2013)

RIO,LUST,GD,ADORED and SnG.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 28, 2013)

BB,Cha Cha Cha,Caribbean, Tropica,TTT and DTB. BB and Cha Cha Cha I tried swatching the single blue and green color then combined.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 28, 2013)

Narcissus,Calypso and JS Cremesheen. Hip n Happy and Have to Have It l/l.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Adored 





  	Top to bottom: Sweet Samba and Simmer





  	Sweet Samba and Exotic Ember




  	Ring of saturn and simmer




  	Time to Tango


----------



## mirando (Jul 21, 2013)

Mac Herione and Maybelline Mirrored Plum. Good match!


----------

